# Shower floor



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> I think nowadays that song is so played out just like "the way the economy is." .. Customers know that.. I didn't say YOU were stealing , but when there is a diffrence of 3 grand..
> ?? .. Anyway im done with the subject . Its an exchange of thoughts and opinions . If taken personally or as an attack , I sunt give a **** . If I make 6,000.00 $ in one bathroom labor only and I get it done in one week I'm happy.. You can keep your overhead..
> Hahaha !


Sometimes you amaze me masta.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Really ?. I have that effect . not good for me all the time


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I imagine.


----------

